# if only the 226 Elite could merge w/ the Equinox



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

Went to my fav gun store today to purchase the 226 Equinox. I left with a 226 Elite instead. I was fortunate to get a salesperson who owns a number of Sigs and was quite knowledgeable on the 226 model differences.

The shorter trigger reset on the Elite ranked higher for me than the fiber optic front sight (TRUGLO) on the Equinox. While I'm glad the Elite has the SIGLITE night sight, I wish the Elite also had the TRUGLO.

Aesthetically, I like the Elite grips better, but like the Equinox two-tone upper. 

Regardless, I'm happy with my purchase and look fwd to spending some quality time with it in the range.

-PJ


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase! Be sure to give us a range report after you get it out to the range. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> Pics?


ok...





































:mrgreen:


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

and a not so fancy shot of it being part of the family...









S&W .357
SIG 226 Elite
Springfield XD-9
Bersa Thunder .380


----------



## RayJay (Dec 3, 2008)

I had a 229 Equinox for a short time and also liked the TRUGLOW front site. I decided to return the Equinox and purchased the 229 Elite in stainless instead. For about $100 you can return the pistol to Sig and they will be happy to replace the front site with a TRUGLOW.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

RayJay said:


> I had a 229 Equinox for a short time and also liked the TRUGLOW front site. I decided to return the Equinox and purchased the 229 Elite in stainless instead. For about $100 you can return the pistol to Sig and they will be happy to replace the front site with a TRUGLOW.


Thanks...that is good to know. I saw in ad in a handgun magazine for a company that specializes in fiber-optic sites for handguns, so I'll do a comparison.

One of my concerns with going to SIG for the site modification is based on my initial experiences with SIG customer service. I have called SIG's customer service twice now and both times I received less-than-friendly service, with one of the guys being completely clueless about anything relating to SIG products.


----------



## RayJay (Dec 3, 2008)

Another option is that you can order by the internet or buy the TRUGLOW sight from a local store and have a local gunsmith install it.


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

RayJay said:


> Another option is that you can order by the internet or buy the TRUGLOW sight from a local store and have a local gunsmith install it.


+1 on having the front sight changed locally. Much less hassle than sending it to Sig. Sight change is not for the novice, but most gunsmiths with any reasonable experience consider it a "no-brainer." My local shop will even do it for free if I buy the sight from them.

You can achieve the Equinox "look" on the slide by having it polished off in the correct spots by a qualified refinisher. Todd at http://www.customizedcreationz.com does this and has a great reputation among may Sig owners - myself included.


----------

